# Early Teal



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Anybody else hear about this??? I read about it last fall, just wondering what the outcome was. Wouldnt mind getting out a little early for some teal, as last year I found the motherload in one of my spots just few weeks before the start of regular season........

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/09/waterfowl_hunting_season_getti.html

This article talks about it just a bit.....


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Check out the beginning of the cwac thread. Looks like the odds are good, but won't know till the Feds put in their word.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

That'd be great


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like we will have a season. We had one back in 1967 and all I can remember is the copious amount of sweat that built up between my legs while wearing those old rubber waders! Better buy some breathable waders!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Ahh Yes I remember the old rubber waders! As I recall the darn things were good only on the first hunt of the season and never dried out completely until January! If we get a September season I think I may just go with watershoes and swimsuit.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I am very excited about the possibility of a combination Goose/Teal hunt over water


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

will need to stock up a huge supply of 100% Deet :lol:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Actually the early teal season discussion has been on going for several years but when your truly brought it up then, the GLM states Iowa, Wisconsin Mn. all had to agree and Iowa was in a 3 year teal study and had 2 more years to go on it. Dave Lukenon was one of the biologists that was going to work on it and well as Barb Avers. I would love to see it happen. Ohio has one and while it is extremely hot and the mosquito's are as big as the teal it is still a great time. I hunt in shorts and tennis shoes? 

Hmmmmm so I guess i'm the tennis shoe hunter everyone talks about?? :SHOCKED: 

Smoke


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Back in the day, maybe 30+ years ago, my dad took my with him when he was invited to Indiana for an early teal hunt. I wasn't hunting I just got to tag along. I remeber a couple places we hunted, one was a river for pass shooting and the other was a farm pond we jumped them from and then shot as they came back. We had to get our donwed birds real quick as the pond turtles would tear up the breasts if we didn't. The thing that really stands out to me was the cow that decided it was time for a drink from the pond and walked right next to me, maybe 3 feet away as it stared sideways at me with that baseball sized eyeball! That was my first up close and personal with a cow and I remember being slightly terrified. :yikes: Those things are HUGE to a 10 year old.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Would a teal season take days away from are regular duck season . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

dankoustas said:


> I am very excited about the possibility of a combination Goose/Teal hunt over water


Those were my exact thoughts! We've had teal the last two early seasons land right in the goose dekes, would be great to shoot some of them early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Would a teal season take days away from are regular duck season .


No.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

This is great news


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Would a teal season take days away from are regular duck season .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Would it educate ducks and promote more sky busting?

...had too.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Would it educate ducks and promote more sky busting?


Call it what you want, but combine 15 days of early teal backed up by a youth hunting weekend a couple weeks later and opening day gets just a tad more challenging for the masses.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

BFG said:


> Call it what you want, but combine 15 days of early teal backed up by a youth hunting weekend a couple weeks later and opening day gets just a tad more challenging for the masses.


But good, none the less.

10 MORE days to legally hunt ducks? No-brainer.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

BFG said:


> Call it what you want, but combine 15 days of early teal backed up by a youth hunting weekend a couple weeks later and opening day gets just a tad more challenging for the masses.


If approved by USFWS, it will be Sept 1-7. Hours will be sunrise to sunset, early goose will still be 1/2 hr before sunrise to sunset. This is to give hunters a better chance of properly ID the birds. This is an expermental season, so it will be closely monitered for compliance. This coincides with the major migration of BWT based on observations at the SNWR. Hopefully it won't promote "sky busting" but only time will tell. Should have minimal impact on regular opener, especially in south zone.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know why everyone is clamoring for an early teal season. We have one down here in Texas and if I end up going to Hell I'm pretty sure the Devil will make me hunt teal in early September. 90 degrees by 10 am is brutal.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm all for the kids blowing the duck out of the country, but fair weather sneaker fowlers is another story, the youth season defiantly has an impact in the areas where I have been, so I'm assuming and early teal season would just increase that scenario.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Just overlap the youth and teal. No biggie. Sept 1&2 with early goose


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

limige said:


> Just overlap the youth and teal. No biggie. Sept 1&2 with early goose


That seems like a bad idea to me. Overlapping with goose season is pushing it IMO.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I see teal as addition youth season. I Will only carry a gun for clean up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

The ducks will get at least a 7 day rest before the youth hunt


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

How many states have a youth hunt and a teal season? Seems like they manage just fine. I think a few are worrying too much. From early teal to the opener of big duck you have a months time. How many youth hunters is there really out there shooting up the birds? Around here there is next to nothing, but I live in a deer Mecca not a duck Mecca. I think it will be ok. There will still be plenty of brown ducks to shoot at for the opener.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Lots of youth hunters on the Saginaw bay. I think it just spreads the birds out more for the regular duck opener so the birds aren't all clustered in a couple little spots.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Not a fan of this at all. I always thought this would be a great idea and was jealous that my buddies in Ohio get to do this teal hunt but I just have a bad taste that there will be a lot of bad iding and lots of young wood ducks will be killed. Lets shoot geese and let the kids shoot at those teals. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

gunner7848 said:


> Not a fan of this at all. I always thought this would be a great idea and was jealous that my buddies in Ohio get to do this teal hunt but I just have a bad taste that there will be a lot of bad iding and lots of young wood ducks will be killed. Lets shoot geese and let the kids shoot at those teals.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If the limit is 4 per person for 7 days I don't see how that could put a dent in any population even if every person shoots 1 wood duck every day if the season.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> If the limit is 4 per person for 7 days I don't see how that could put a dent in any population even if every person shoots 1 wood duck every day if the season.


Exactly. Sure there will be mistakes made but no more mistakes being made when people either shoot an extra hen, or go over their limit in another specie on accident. Obviously it has no ill effects on other states that have a teal season. Wood ducks are a dime a dozen here anyways.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Make the fine for shooting a wrong species everyone in the party loses their gun automatically. 
I don't think we need a week season. Maybe just a two day season. It'll be fun.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Why not have a week or more like everyone else? Let it coincide with early goose and you could have a combo hunt orrrrr it could help each other out. Maybe people decide to just target geese in the fields or teal on the water and you could have hunters spread out more. Make sense?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

should make it a woody and teal season. now that would make it worth the effort of sluckin mud in 70+ weather. :yikes:


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Agreed woodies and teal


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be against that. Give me a chance to target the little guys. Once the season starts I can't seem to pull myself away from open water. But the one or two times a year I get to a woodie hole it's always a blast.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am all for a teal season, I hate seeing all the teal just before the season starts and thinking yep they will be gone before we get to shoot them. Would be nice to eat some BW teal and get some early practice in.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Best of luck with your teal season.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Many states _do_ have an early teal/woodduck season. And without question adding woodducks would be great as they would seem to be a natural. 

However, I don't think woodducks were EVER considered for our experimental season. From a negotiating stand point, adding woodducks to the request for an early teal season would look to make the hurdle just a tad too tall.

Just sayin'.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> should make it a woody and teal season. now that would make it worth the effort of sluckin mud in 70+ weather. :yikes:



As nice as this would be, I don't think they will add wood ducks to the early season. There are many blue wing teal that migrate through Michigan and the majority of them are gone before our openers. One of the pros of the early teal season is harvesting birds that aren't local birds. 

Here is a thread I started a few years ago about an early teal season
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391636&highlight=whitefish

Dan


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

wavie said:


> On my ROI I think 5 geese would compare to what, 50 teal or so. So I probably wont be out in the marshes targeting teal....



That's funny, because for me, on our trips to Manitoba I've been known to trade teal on a 1 for 1 deal with a Canada goose. I'd take a teal breast sandwich over whatever you could possibly make with a goose any day!:lol:


----------

